# artificial sweetners - question?



## Carina1962 (Jun 9, 2012)

As i am now doing the SW plan, all of the dessert recipes require the use of artificial sweetners.  Can anyone recommend a really good out there on the market?  the reason i ask is that years ago there was really bad press about aspartimine and sacharin causing cancer that although i am not keen to use artificial sweetners (my partner has always been against them), there really isn't any other ingredient i can use in SW recipes for desserts and i want to continue with SW as i am doing well on it at the moment.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 10, 2012)

*Lidl's own*

Hi 

I am using lidl's own  -  as for the comments on sweeteners  --   the quantity you had to consume would have filled you up several times a day without any food!!   I think for another item you had to drink about 200 gallons a day for the effect to be felt

There was an article some time ago about  a reverse sugar molecule which tastes the same but will not bind to the human receptor, I keep looking for further information but have failed to find anything





carina62 said:


> As i am now doing the SW plan, all of the dessert recipes require the use of artificial sweetners.  Can anyone recommend a really good out there on the market?  the reason i ask is that years ago there was really bad press about aspartimine and sacharin causing cancer that although i am not keen to use artificial sweetners (my partner has always been against them), there really isn't any other ingredient i can use in SW recipes for desserts and i want to continue with SW as i am doing well on it at the moment.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 10, 2012)

Found this link from Holland and Barrett below, wonder if this is any good?

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=605&searchterm=sweetners&rdcnt=1


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 10, 2012)

i've also found this link too so i think i may have answered my own question lol! 

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-potential-benefits-of-xylitol-sweetener.htm


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 10, 2012)

I think the trouble is that in order to taste sweet it has to resemble a sugar molecule to your tongue and it then has to be indigestible, which is where the sugar alcohols like Xylitol come in.  However it's the indigestibility that causes digestion problems.  The vast majority (if not all) artificial sweeteners are exactly that, artificial and heavily chemically processed.  This gives rise to all sorts of stories on the internet about the ill effects and long term badness of the sweetener.

Xylitol is used a lot in chewing gum, is supposed to be very good for preventing tooth decay, gives a cold effect when consumed, you can buy it loose.  The trouble I find is I want a sugar substitute that behaves like sugar (i.e it carbonises when heated), as far as I know you can't use sweeteners in bread, crumble and the like. It's easy to give up sugar in drinks so cooking is the only place it is required.  I haven't had much luck making cakes with the likes of Splenda or Canderel and keep going back to sugar.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 10, 2012)

Andrew said:


> Hi
> 
> I am using lidl's own  -  as for the comments on sweeteners  --   the quantity you had to consume would have filled you up several times a day without any food!!   I think for another item you had to drink about 200 gallons a day for the effect to be felt


You may know that chocolate is poisonous to dogs, but in sufficient quantities it's poisonous to humans, but the quantity is more than we can physically consume!  I seem to remember that water is bad for you in sufficient quantity as well.


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jun 10, 2012)

I would also like to know what sugar substitute can be used in baking.  I'm keen to replace the sugar but a lot of the substitutes dissolve and dont have the 'gritty' properties of the real thing.  I only have baked items sweetened as I gave up sugary drinks years ago.


----------

